# Turbo Cam Question



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok.. so somehow i managed to break my jwt turbo cam (intake). still dunno how i did it.. im guessing it wasn't aligne properly. jim at jwt has said i would be able to buy just the one that i need. my question is this. can i run stock cams wit the turbo program temporarily while im waiting for the new cam to come? or will that have a serious affect on the motor.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

You can run stock cams, all you're gonna notice is a power loss..


----------

